# The physical failure thread



## Frick (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes we have a place for shitty (as in filthy durty nasty) computers. I thought we should have one for just broken things as well. Because I broke something just now and that would be a goood place to start it off with!







Yeah the case just came off leaving the stick in the port. A bit of shaking later and the lovejuice came out. It wouldn't be the end of the world if the memory was working, but it doesn't. Windows sees it as a Media reader without readable media inserted in it. I've looked it over with a small magnifying glass but I see no physical damage at all.

I think I'm in the RMA period still though, so I'm sending this baby back and hoping I get a new one because it has been pretty well done even though I lost the cap a few weeks after purchase.

Oh and while it's fun to post endless posts about other peoples misfires, I think a good idea would be to post the stuff we come across ourselves. I know some people here work in the fixing things departments off the world, and some of us might have a tendency to break stuff on our own. This thing I wasn't exactly involved with, but how about that time I botched a soldering mod on an old Asrock DS2 but still made it working? You never got to see that!

So yeah. 'ello


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2012)

I call this sequence of photos "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, silicon to silica"

This drive failed me. it wouldnt power up any more.






It failed at stopping .22 rounds as well, but did play nice with the sand.






FAAAAAIIIIIIL at stopping bullets





Does my ass look fat/exploded in this?





Warranty wasnt accepted due to illegible serial number. i told them i didnt cover the drive holes (and added more), to no avail





Due to .22 failure, moved data recovery procedure to a .308





aim was off :/





Windows has detected bad sectors





nothing wrong here. move along.









final shot to challenge the USB drive in the OP:


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Dec 29, 2012)

..and here I thought you meant you failed your physical. (cough) 

Seriously though, I've read tales of those surviving multiple story window drops, being driven over by vehicles, and submerged in water. Never seen one broken, let alone so badly.


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 29, 2012)

My corsair voyager mini did the same thing, this is the interior:






It still works, but there's no enclosure for it, so I leave it in a drawer at home and use it for flashing BIOS'.


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2012)

Great idea- need to think of a good example from my past adventures....

Here's a good companion thread to check out:

Post Your 1st Fail 

*A member here described how to properly punish a troublesome Xigmatek cooler somewhere in that thread 


**EDIT- link fixed  **


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 29, 2012)

Your link doesn't work, or it didn't for me Norton.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2012)

@ theubersmurf Get some cardboard (e.g. of a box you don't need anymore) and attach (a) piece(s) to both sides, enough to get some thickness. Tightly wrap tape around it, with some of the tape being on the (plastic?) part of the inner part of the USB drive.


----------



## Frick (Dec 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> I call this sequence of photos "Ashes to ashes, dust to dust, silicon to silica"
> 
> This drive failed me. it wouldnt power up any more.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121228/Capture007782.jpg
> ...



Hey take the magnets out first you american wannabe you. Those magnets are great!


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 29, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> @ theubersmurf Get some cardboard (e.g. of a box you don't need anymore) and attach (a) piece(s) to both sides, enough to get some thickness. Tightly wrap tape around it, with some of the tape being on the (plastic?) part of the inner part of the USB drive.


That sounds so ghetto.


----------



## qubit (Dec 29, 2012)

@Mussels

I hate you now. How could you do that to this poor hard drive! 

I'm sure that was kinda satisfying for you.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2012)

qubit said:


> @Mussels
> 
> I hate you now. How could you do that to this poor hard drive!
> 
> I'm sure that was kinda satisfying for you.



yessssss. we shot a few other things as well, but they arent relevant to this thread.


----------



## OnePostWonder (Dec 29, 2012)

Frick said:
			
		

> Hey take the magnets out first you american wannabe you. Those magnets are great!



You must have never heard of Chopper Reed.  You see, Americans are actually Australian wannabes.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2012)

theubersmurf said:


> That sounds so ghetto.



Problem, officer?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 29, 2012)

No physical damage...until I took an arrow to the knee!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

cmon peeps, more photos!

This blew up on me at work, caused us no end of trouble since it was for one of the main cool rooms, during rush hour (and kept blowing fuses til we followed the smoke smell)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

physical hardware sabotage fail pics:


someone tried to trash my hard drives a while back and failed. heres the pics of silver non-conductive spray paint on hard drives!

















(they cleaned up instantly with non acetone nail polish remover)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 30, 2012)

Now why would anyone in there right mind want to harm your drives? Idiots





Mussels said:


> physical hardware sabotage fail pics:
> 
> 
> someone tried to trash my hard drives a while back and failed. heres the pics of silver non-conductive spray paint on hard drives!
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Now why would anyone in there right mind want to harm your drives? Idiots



the idiots part is that THEY FAILED TO DESTROY HARD DRIVES


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> cmon peeps, more photos!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121229/Capture002266.jpg
> ...


And I don't want to know what other crazy crap happens in Bendigo. You're the main offender of this thread.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> And I don't want to know what other crazy crap happens in Bendigo. You're the main offender of this thread.



technically we shot the hard drive on the beach in port fairy 


c'mon guys, i cant be the only one to break things and take photos!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> technically we shot the hard drive on the beach in port fairy
> 
> 
> c'mon guys, i cant be the only one to break things and take photos!


Yeah, because normal people take good care of their things 
Also, can I ask you this question, where do you get your computer parts from?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 30, 2012)

can we include fans?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> can we include fans?



sure. anything thats physically failed and shows up in pics.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://cdn.styleforum.net/4/4a/350x700px-LL-4ad90b08_Not-sure-if-serious2.jpeg


Yup, you shop at MSY


Maybe next time I'm camping, I'll do a little Heat test on my Intel Stock HSF. I wonder how well it survives in a fire covered in fuel...?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 30, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> *Yup, you shop at MSY*




How did you know? 

And IJK in Enfield!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2012)

1nf3rn0x said:


> How did you know?
> 
> And IJK in Enfield!


There's only so many Dodgy asian computer stores 
Octagon Electronics is the way to go bro  

For the Thread- I snapped one of my H100 standoff's. The moment when I snapped it, my heart missed a beat. Sorry it's not as brutal as the other posts. Little hard to hit a thumbscrew with a .22


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyway, this is what happened when I was baking a motherboard for a bit too long. Not too bad, but it still unsurprisingly died.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2012)

threads been cleaned to get it back on topic.

This might not be a help thread, but that doesnt mean people can derail it with whatever crap they feel like - infractions will result if it continues after this post.


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> Anyway, this is what happened when I was baking a motherboard for a bit too long. Not too bad, but it still unsurprisingly died.
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/HW Fail/2012-12-30140300Medium_zps37af2b67.jpg
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/HW Fail/2012-12-30140248Medium_zps132978c2.jpg



bad cook?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> Anyway, this is what happened when I was baking a motherboard for a bit too long. Not too bad, but it still unsurprisingly died.
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/HW Fail/2012-12-30140300Medium_zps37af2b67.jpg
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff230/Meathim/HW Fail/2012-12-30140248Medium_zps132978c2.jpg



too hot and to long you only need about 250F-300F 350 is pushing it


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is what happens when idiots sell stuff on ebay, this was an LCD panel for a laptop that I ordered off ebay, the idiots shipped it in a USPS Flat Rate Envelope!


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

NICE I hope paypal gave you your money back


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> This is what happens when idiots sell stuff on ebay, this was an LCD panel for a laptop that I ordered off ebay, the idiots shipped it in a USPS Flat Rate Envelope!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/lcdbroke.jpg



Same thing happened to me and it took filing a ebay claim for them to justify the screen with another that was in a hard box well packed and they payed for shipping. I also gave them neutral feedback.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> NICE I hope paypal gave you your money back



They refunded me without the need to file a claim.



brandonwh64 said:


> Same thing happened to me and it took filing a ebay claim for them to justify the screen with another that was in a hard box well packed and they payed for shipping. I also gave them neutral feedback.



Even though they refunded my money I still left them negative feedback.  Any time a seller screws up that badly I leave negative feedback.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2013)

i just about killed my current PC about 40 mins ago >_<  went to reach for my chocolate milk carton and spilled it, with some going down the top fans of my PC.  I immediately turned it off and grabbed toilet paper and began soaking up the mess.  Luckily no components suffered damage, i WAS worried as i found a quarter sized drop on the gfx card but i cleaned it all off andlet the PC sit for 1/2 an hour after wiping everything up.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> i just about killed my current PC about 40 mins ago >_<  went to reach for my chocolate milk carton and spilled it, with some going down the top fans of my PC.  I immediately turned it off and grabbed toilet paper and began soaking up the mess.  Luckily no components suffered damage, i WAS worried as i found a quarter sized drop on the gfx card but i cleaned it all off andlet the PC sit for 1/2 an hour after wiping everything up.



dude... photos or it didnt happen


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2013)

i dont have a camera handy atm  but believe me it did happen, i almost died


----------



## Xenturion (Jan 5, 2013)

This makes the 4th incident I've heard of people having beverages spilled into their top fan. Definitely starting to make me quite worried about the potential issue. One of them was normal milk inside his NZXT Phantom 410. The system still works after some cleaning,  although one video card might be shot. Clean it as thoroughly as possible. You don't want to wind up like him with you case smelling like rotten milk. Might consider taking the system out, cleaning each piece individually, and then try again. Or make a test bench out of a non conductive surface and attempt to isolate any failing parts.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 5, 2013)

Xenturion said:


> This makes the 4th incident I've heard of people having beverages spilled into their top fan. Definitely starting to make me quite worried about the potential issue. One of them was normal milk inside his NZXT Phantom 410. The system still works after some cleaning,  although one video card might be shot. Clean it as thoroughly as possible. You don't want to wind up like him with you case smelling like rotten milk. Might consider taking the system out, cleaning each piece individually, and then try again. Or make a test bench out of a non conductive surface and attempt to isolate any failing parts.


Also chuck some rice in. . It absorbs the moisture.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2013)

when it spilled the pc didnt spark or anything, so i just shut it down.  There was 3 drop puddles about the size of a quarter or smaller.  The gfx card area, the PSU (thank god the fan is facing bottom of case where air filter is), and a 3rd drop just on the bottom of the case.  Its been an hour and a half since it happened and i've been playing video games w/o any fps drops.  I consider myself VERY lucky that i didnt do any damage.


----------



## theubersmurf (Jan 5, 2013)

I've got a story, a recent one, of some damaged hardware. But one that I neither have photos of, nor would photos make a difference. Recently, I bought a used 6950 from one of the other users. I ran it for a few hours once I got it, and once I'd run it through some basic tests (furmark. vmt) to see that it seemed okay, I removed the card from my system and swiched out the thermal grease, which I've done to every card I've bought over the last few years to reduce temps on, and give me more overclocking headroom. So I do this, and strip the screwhole that allows a washered screw to hold the cooler to the pcb. Without the screw, cooler wasn't held down well enough, and I ultimately bought an aftermarket (arctic cooling twin turbo II) cooler.

What made it funny was that I bought it before Thanksgiving, but was going away that week, and asked the person not to ship it for a week. When I got back, I asked him to ship it, and he said he would, but forgot for a week. I waited several days for this to arrive, and when it did, the aforementioned happened. I didn't get the AC TT II a month, almost to the day, since I'd bought the card, so I'd paid for it a month prior to really using it.

Showing the stripped screwhole doesn't look any different than the unstripped screwhole, besides which, I've gotten rid of the cooler anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2013)

not as gruesome, but a pretty epic hardware failure nonetheless






the time in the top right is hours run... and hours remaining.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> not as gruesome, but a pretty epic hardware failure nonetheless
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130107/Capture011.jpg
> 
> the time in the top right is hours run... and hours remaining.



That's why those program almost never work


----------



## Depth (Jan 7, 2013)

Mussels said:


> not as gruesome, but a pretty epic hardware failure nonetheless
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130107/Capture011.jpg
> 
> the time in the top right is hours run... and hours remaining.



Hmmmm, did you let it finish? 

Haven't had any recent equipment failures but I got a terrible, terrible PSU for my birthday many years ago, think the brand was Hiper. Anyway. when I turned it on the fans were moving and the screen was powered but blank, no POST, nothing. So to cite The IT Crowd I turned it off and on again, at which point the fuse circuit (230VAC, 16amps) tripped and the PSU released a thick black smog.

I don't know why all logic reasoning had left at this point but as I was sitting speechless looking and smelling my burnt, dead computer, my dad primed the fuse. So with another patch of smog (and a massive bang) the main fuse tripped, rated at 230VAC over 64amps.

I was 15 at the time and had no say in the matter so when we got it RMA'd, lo' and behold another one! Same brand, same model. I installed it and none of the components were damaged, luckily in under a year a ball bearing in its steel fan broke and it sounded like someone was throwing a bag of cats around whenever it was running, so naturally I had to get a new PSU.

Now I stick to Chieftek and Corsair.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 8, 2013)

Depth said:


> Hmmmm, did you let it finish?



its still got another 440 hours to go :/


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2013)

GODDAMNIT APPLE.

inb4 flat battery







wiring looks intact, but it wont charge at all, or connect data. is dead.


----------



## Frick (Jan 15, 2013)

Was fiddling with an old HP D530 that's been sitting on a shelf for ages. Well the case anyway (and I've got another one I'm installing XP on now). Anyway. This is what the PSU looked like.










It's the SFF model so you can't fit a normal PSU there. Which is sad because I kinda like the case.


----------



## Pehla (Jan 16, 2013)

*here is my hardware fail!!*

i have been on forum for day becouse my card didnt work x16 bandwith like it should tryed few diferent mainboard..,flash the card several times and agony last for few months..,then i bought magnifeing glas and found this on my gpu card...
http://i49.tinypic.com/b8s7c6.jpg


----------



## Frick (Jan 16, 2013)

Easy to replace, no biggie there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Some failed caps on a 8600GT:


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 17, 2013)

never seen caps like that, nice pic!


----------



## Compgeke (Jan 19, 2013)

I've had this drive here for a while and it randomly quit working one day. Pulled it open to find...


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2013)

not 1 or 2 but 3 of my ram down at the same time


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

micropage, is it the new Elite ram you bought??


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> micropage, is it the new Elite ram you bought??



not, this one has been run for about 3 years and i dunno why suddenly 3 of them is down
yea i bought the same version again since i could find no vengeance and ripjaws locally


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

i had to buy both online as local shops dont have stock of the motherboard, and no one has dual channel memory kits!


----------



## syeef (Feb 24, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> For the Thread- I snapped one of my H100 standoff's. The moment when I snapped it, my heart missed a beat. Sorry it's not as brutal as the other posts. Little hard to hit a thumbscrew with a .22
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121230/image (1).jpeg



I snapped one of the standoffs of my old 8800GT's cooler (Zalman VF830) :






Its okay though, I baked/revived the 8800GT 3 times , almost out of breath and badly burned PCB.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2013)

My 60" Sony looks like it was shot with a blue shotgun...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 24, 2013)

syeef said:


> I snapped one of the standoffs of my old 8800GT's cooler (Zalman VF830) :
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130224/baked-8800gt-with-broken-cooler-screw.jpg
> 
> Its okay though, I baked/revived the 8800GT 3 times , almost out of breath and badly burned PCB.



oh yeah, that PCB went to hell and back, never seen something alike!


----------



## theubersmurf (Feb 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> My 60" Sony looks like it was shot with a blue shotgun...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/2011-09-15_11-22-52_93.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/2011-09-15_11-23-07_189.jpg


lolled at that, hysterical. Are they fixed blue or are they varying shades of discolored when in use?


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 24, 2013)

theubersmurf said:


> lolled at that, hysterical. Are they fixed blue or are they varying shades of discolored when in use?



Fixed Blue.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> My 60" Sony looks like it was shot with a blue shotgun...
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/2011-09-15_11-22-52_93.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/newtekie1/2011-09-15_11-23-07_189.jpg



or smurf "juice"


@hammeron plz no infractions this time.


----------



## Frick (Feb 24, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> @hammeron plz no infractions this time.



He is touchy.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 24, 2013)

Frick said:


> He is touchy.



lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2013)

i got a photo of a nice video card that belongs in this thread


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 25, 2013)

asrock has a fail. the 990FX extreme 4 has this place with the steel plate where the fan is supposed to go. its supposed to be detachable by screws, well, it was actually pretty properly sticky taped in!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2013)

bonus image: housemate dropped his phone


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2013)

goddamnit, my last SDHC card reader


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> or smurf "juice"
> 
> 
> @hammeron plz no infractions this time.





Frick said:


> He is touchy.





de.das.dude said:


> lol.



Got a pregnant wife. What do you expect



Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/Capture033.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/Capture034.jpg



Those are some dirty fans and heatsinks!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 25, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Got a pregnant wife. What do you expect
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some dirty fans and heatsinks!!!



all is well dude


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2013)

my USB 3.0 hub died 


makes a good 4 port wall charger w/ extension lead. using it to charge ipad + iphone at the same time, which most chargers cant handle.


----------



## syeef (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it just me or Mussels having bad luck one after another...


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 25, 2013)

My brother's 4890... may it rest in peace now.

I have no clue how that vram heatsink just dropped. Nor how he managed to get everything so filthy - I only assembled that pc like 2 months or so ago.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> My brother's 4890... may it rest in peace now.
> 
> I have no clue how that vram heatsink just dropped. Nor how he managed to get everything so filthy - I only assembled that pc like 2 months or so ago.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130225/P1445_21-02-13.jpg



And a great wiring job you did.


----------



## Frick (Feb 25, 2013)

Filth is not physical failures! :rrrraaaaaaaagggggggeeeeeeeeeeeee:


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 25, 2013)

Indeed, lets refer to the rotten, nasty etc thread for filthy hw.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2013)

Spoiler: For those with low bandwidth




















I did this a few months ago. I don't remember exactly how I did it. The data is still accessable. I bought it as an external hdd and have been using it as such. I went to take it out to use it elsewhere and I saw this and remembered why it was still and external hdd. Still works and speed is just as fast as ever.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 26, 2013)

oh i snapped the L of the power socket a long time ago 
still works after 4 years XD


----------



## gauyeu101 (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate you now. How could you do that to this poor hard drive!

I'm sure that was kinda satisfying for you.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2013)

gauyeu101 said:


> I hate you now. How could you do that to this poor hard drive!
> 
> I'm sure that was kinda satisfying for you.



Really wish I didn't and it was an "OH NO WHAT HAVE I DONE" moment up until I plugged it back in.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2013)

syeef said:


> Is it just me or Mussels having bad luck one after another...



im taking photos of things i'm repairing/cleaning up for family and friends. i do have bad luck with cheap stuff (such as my USB hub + card reader that died).


and i consider dusty/dirty etc to be a physical failure. dust is a physical thing, after all - and someone failed to clean it up. (the other thread was too specific, and thus too quiet)


edit: got a photo of a nice CPU cooler coming in later 

edit 2: i was asked to fix a computer for having sleep mode problems (it had no video or IDE/sata drivers installed). noticed it was LOUD AS FUCK and idled at 65c.















why is it my photos for the sexy hardware clubhouse come out shit, yet my photos for here are perfect?


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2013)

Is that a TressFX cpu cooler!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2013)

Norton said:


> Is that a TressFX cpu cooler!



yes. i used my crossfire setup to render all the cat hair more realistically.


----------



## syeef (Feb 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> syeef said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or Mussels having bad luck one after another...
> ...



Well I just did... with expensive stuff... 

I was cleaning my MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr III OC with a Watercolor Brush (really really soft, which I use to clean all my Computer parts), and this damn register came off:






Poor soldering quality by MSI :shadedshu ... may be @neliz can provide some explanation...


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2013)

syeef said:


> Well I just did... with expensive stuff...
> 
> I was cleaning my MSI GTX680 Twin Frozr III OC with a Watercolor Brush (really really soft, which I use to clean all my Computer parts), and this damn register came off:
> 
> ...



Do you have a soldering station/gun? If so that should be an easy fix.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2013)

my brother did that to a DFI motherboard once, near the NB. we asked them if it was safe to use, or should we RMA. they called us stupid, and said we voided warranty.


we then turned the board on and it worked fine XD


----------



## syeef (Feb 27, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Do you have a soldering station/gun? If so that should be an easy fix.



@neliz also told me the same thing... so I did.






So far looks good, everything seems to work as it should. But just to be safe I will keep an eye on it for the next couple of days... wondering if it void my warranty 

This was my first MSI, gotta say, not impressed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 27, 2013)

they probably wont even notice.

if they say something tell them you dont know as its hard to tell if that thing was even there in the first place XD.

you should be able to solder it with tweezers and a pointed soldering tip. just need to place it properly and touch the ends.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2013)

syeef said:


> @neliz also told me the same thing... so I did.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130227/msi-gtx680-tf-III-fixed.jpg
> 
> ...



From what I can see it looks like you did a clean job man. Hope she works for ya.


----------

